

The Edward Snowden clips NBC didn’t broadcast on TV - ChrisAntaki
http://thedesk.matthewkeys.net/2014/05/edward-snowden-unaired-nbc-clips/

======
geofffox
Regardless of your opinion of Snowden, the 4th Amendment has been trampled.
Its words and simple and clear:

"The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and
effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated,
and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or
affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the
persons or things to be seized."

I lived through the cold war. I remember how Americans held our country up as
the better example when compared to the intrusive internal snooping of the
communist bloc.

Now (in this regard) we are them!

------
higherpurpose
I can't believe they left his comments on the 4th amendment out, yet half of
the interview was asking him about Russia. Such a typical mainstream media
interview. It shows that the mainstream media cares more about him being in
Russia than about the US government's surveillance abuses.

